# Mixing wood with Alumilite



## BeeAMaker (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a spalted blank I am making for a pepper grinder. There is a vain in the wood that is really spongy and soft. I want to dig that out and fill it with Alumilite. Does anyone know the proper procedure I should take?

Do I dig the soft stuff out then stabilize before adding in the Alumilite or do I dig it out and then add in the alumilite before stabilizing. Seems to me the first one is the most logical.


----------



## KenV (Aug 22, 2017)

I doubt you want to subject the cured  alumanite urethane resin to a sustained 180 degrees F + temperature needed to cure cactus juice.


----------



## bmachin (Aug 22, 2017)

Seems to me that your best bet would be to call Curtis at turntex.com since he is our local guru on both Alumilite and Cactus Juice.

Bill


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 23, 2017)

First you want to stabilize the wood before casting. As far as digging out anything unless you just don't like the looks of it when you finish stabilizing the soft spot should be good as new. If you don't like the looks it would be easier to clean out before the stabilizing process.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 23, 2017)

Kenny Durrant said:


> First you want to stabilize the wood before casting. As far as digging out anything unless you just don't like the looks of it when you finish stabilizing the soft spot should be good as new. If you don't like the looks it would be easier to clean out before the stabilizing process.



Right - I am making a Salt and Pepper grinder set, so the plan is to dig this vein out and fill one with black pearl essence, and the other with white pearl essence - Salt and Pepper.


----------

